# Mites?



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Kaytie has mites I feel like such a bad owner that I hadn't noticed until now
We're off to the vets tomorrow to get some treatment and hopefully it'll clear up. I'm keeping a really close eye on her now.
Shes got really dry, flaky skin which is almost dandruff like and her skin is all red and sore around her ears, and her tummy is really dry- poor girl

Is it best to separate Kaytie and Lula for now? Lula shows no signs that she's got them and is fit and healthy and herself so I don't want her to get what Kaytie has- or is it that if she hasn't gotten them by now that she won't get them at all?

Also, how do they actually get mites? 

I cleaned their cage and put Kaytie on the grass so she can fatten up a bit- she's really skinny. Also, what foods can I feed her to get her to gain more weight? I think she's been letting little Lula steal her food, she seems to be all skin, bones and mitey fur


----------



## tine (Feb 24, 2010)

was told by a vet that all gp's have mites and its only when they are stressed the they get problems, could mean a trip to the vet to get an injection.


----------

